# مصنع للدهانات



## ايمن حميده (22 يناير 2011)

الى كل المهندسين المشاركين بالمنتدى 
تحيه طيبه وبعد 
ارغب فى انشاء مصنع دهانات بمصر ارجو من اهل الخبره ان يفيدونى عن دراسه جدوى كامله للمشروع والمعدات المطلوبه والمواد الخام


----------



## senior samba (26 نوفمبر 2011)

انا بفكر ابتدى نفس المشروع ومحتاج دعم من اهل الخبرة لنجاح المشروع ياريت حد يفيدنى ولكم جزيل الشكر​


----------



## Lithium ion (28 نوفمبر 2011)

we can share information if you still need it
ask our supervisor for how we can contact 
you can check forum for some information


----------



## ahmedabdelrhman (1 مارس 2012)

مشكور يا أخى


----------

